# Frustrated & Embarrassed...



## busymammaof3 (Mar 7, 2009)

So, I've vented to my husband. But he's soo incredibly laid back about everything...and doesn't really understand where I'm coming from with the online business...I decided to get on here and actually use the "General Discussion" forum for once! LOL

So, I've done a little bit of selling on ebay last year...and just recently started using Etsy. I had been working days and nights on my new business name, new logo, setting up the policies on the Etsy site, ect. 
My laptop crashed and my mother has the exact same one with the Adobe PhotoShop software I also have...had...on mine...but would only be in town for a few days. Thus the reason why I was working such long hours on the business right now.

My aunt had emailed me saying she needed to reorder some facial moisturizer from me. So, after the 3rd day/night of finishing touches...I finally felt satisfied enough to add my 1st new listing. I put it on there for my aunt. I went to bed proud that all my hard work paid off...and that my aunt was going to make her order as my 1st customer on etsy.

I woke up the next morning realizing I had put the wrong amount on the listing. My aunt recognized it after she had made her order and emailed me about it. No big deal. She cancelled it and was going to wait for me to fix it so she could make her order again.

I fixed it, she made another esty purchase. And sent the money to my new PayPal account. I went on PayPal to accept the payment...but I forgot (what I get for working such long hours with little sleep) that I hadn't verified my bank account yet. So, when I went to accept her payment...It wouldn't let me. Told me that I couldn't accept payments until I verified my banking info. Well, I knew I couldnt do that yet. It takes 2-3 business days for PayPal to do that. The other button to choose said "Deny" but I wasn't paying attention and assumed it said "Continue" as my other choice to go back to the home page. NOPE. I realized very quickly when it gave me a confirmation page for denying my aunt's payment...what I had done. I couldn't redo it. So, I emailed her letting her know what all happened, how sorry I was and that I was working hard to fix it. That she wouldn't need to make another order. Just wait for my PayPal account to verify and then she could resend her payment (which only takes a few seconds to do). Her response (knowing how frustrated I was with myself already) was "Erin, I paid for mine and the payment was returned.  This is getting kind of old.  I'd just like to pay and get it over with, ok??" I replied apologizing profusely. And each time she resoponded with maybe 2 or 3 words max...each time...totally ignoring my explanations, how I'm working hard to fix it, and how sorry I am.

So, I am stressed. I hate that she's upset with me. I am trying my best. I kicked everyone off the computer all day to fix my screw ups. I'm trying to be humble and accept total responsibility for not have my **** in order. But I'm really frustrated that she went from all sweet and "take your time" to acting like this. :0(

Some nice 1st day with the new business name. etsy shop, etc.  :cry:


----------



## Jody (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww Erin.  Big hugs from me.  You would think that family would be more understanding.  Is she very computer literate?  Maybe she is just frustrated with the computer transaction and not you.  Don't take it personally.  I am sure she doesn't mean you.  Once you get it all working slick you will wonder why you got frutrated.  I know how it feels right now though.  Been there and it makes you want to cry.  Keep your chin up!!!!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 7, 2009)

Jody said:
			
		

> Awww Erin.  Big hugs from me.  You would think that family would be more understanding.  Is she very computer literate?  Maybe she is just frustrated with the computer transaction and not you.  Don't take it personally.  I am sure she doesn't mean you.  Once you get it all working slick you will wonder why you got frutrated.  I know how it feels right now though.  Been there and it makes you want to cry.  Keep your chin up!!!!



Thanks Jody. I appreciate that. I am hoping that's all she's frustrated at. I just wish she cuold atleast set my mind at ease after th 2nd or even 3rd time I said I felt horrible and am sorry. I finally, this last time she emailed me a bit ago...just went ahead and asked....welll said..."I hope you're not still frustrated with me. I'm trying my best to make it right." She probably won't tell me what i want to hear. She didn't the 1st 3 times. But at least I can go to bed knowing I did and said everything I could to make it right. It really is a silly mistake...and a simple one to fix. Just takes a few days of waiting. I just wish she saw it that way. *sigh*

Thanks for the chin up. I needed it. Been a horrible past week or so (our family publicly humiliated by the pastor/principal of our son's Christian school...had to pull him out...hubby was forced to take leave (possibly without disability pay-they're taking their sweet time to let us know...found out a dear friend died that same day...then today I read that 6 people from my home town (Huntsville, TX)...which I may know...died in a car crash in the city of my birth of all places (Roswell, NM) today or yesterday. Waiting to get names...and then this crap with my aunt and my shop. *sigh*

When it rains, it pours!


----------



## Jody (Mar 8, 2009)

Have you EVER had a bad week.  Just stay positive, girl.  If it helps, spring is right around the corner.  That makes everyone feel better.  Hope my hug helped.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Thank you Jody!*



			
				Jody said:
			
		

> Have you EVER had a bad week.  Just stay positive, girl.  If it helps, spring is right around the corner.  That makes everyone feel better.  Hope my hug helped.



You're right. It's a time for new beginnings! And boy do I need one this year! LOL Yes! Your hug helped tons! It really did put a smile on my face. Thank you bunches! I needed it. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2009)

lol id slip an extra bar or two in her package with a plaque that says first customer... thatll alleviate her sourness lol


----------



## starduster (Mar 8, 2009)

*Hey thats a lot on your plate kid*

You are so stressed out Erin so the harder you try the more stressed and tired you will get.
What to do.
First of all I will say that when we get stressed we forget that the other person may be having a bad hair day themselves.
And she may , you don't know if she hasn't just had a big bill or bad news etc. her self.
Not that that helps much.
Also when we start to feel bad it is possible that we allow a sort of "kick me, I am while I am down" sort of essence to start to hang around us.
Yes you are having the worst do dady of a time. All those things are bound to hurt you. Lots and lots of people still love you heaps ,but tired , worn out and it is hard to remember that.
Ian is right about sending the parcel with that note and the extra and that is all she will remember.
Right now you need the strongest will in the world to take some time out.
Go to a funny movie or find some way of breaking this pattern now.
You know in 5 years time it will become a family story told with amazement and giigles so why not live that feeling now.
No more working late for you girl for quite a while.That is counter productive. So says big bad Mama Mary.
Right now ,the way I see it is for a short while your only priorities are to make sure the kiddies are fed , cleaned played and get enough sleep.
I am as old as the hills , we grandmas know these things.
So break it down to small bites.Do it moment by moment for 48 hours.
Watch your inner dialogue and just keep saying that Erin is the most danged creative , achieving fun person you ever did meet to your self.
See how that helps.


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2009)

starduster said:
			
		

> You are so stressed out Erin so the harder you try the more stressed and tired you will get.
> What to do.
> First of all I will say that when we get stressed we forget that the other person may be having a bad hair day themselves.
> And she may , you don't know if she hasn't just had a big bill or bad news etc. her self.
> ...



totally agree 

itll be like one of those funny stories you tell at the fam reunion!! haha...


just keep on truckin, dont let anything stop you from accomplishing your goals, life throws challenges at you to motivate you... or break you, its your choice on which path to trod


----------



## digit (Mar 8, 2009)

You have had a rough week. I think Starduster is right.............step back and take a deep breath. I know if I am frustrated, the harder I try, the more I mess up. Look in the mirror and remind Erin that she is a wonderful lady!!! (We all say so!) Tell her she is strong, bright, and gonna win no matter what. Nothing is going to keep her down. 

Ian has a fab idea about putting the extra something in your aunt's order to thank her for her patience. That personal touch that let's them know they are not "just another order". Besides, next time she may increase her order to include that extra product.
I do hope everything smooths out very very quickly for you and your family. 

 I will remember you and your family when I talk to the Big G later. 



Digit


----------



## Lindy (Mar 8, 2009)

Erin, I can`t add anything more than what has already been said.  Take deep breath and remember how many people you have that are totally supportive of you.  We`re all here for you....


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you, Ian, Starduster, Digit & Lindy! You've got me crying happy tears...or purple puddles as "flylday" says. LOL Thank you :!: 

She emailed me again today...after I said I hoped she wasn't still upset with me.

She said she had to study (she's in college). And she doesn't have enough time in the day. That she kept hitting a brick wall over and over. 
I didn't realize she felt that way. I figured I was the one hitting that wall. But normally, I include her in everything...when I am trying to figure something out, or needing an opinion. She's been very instrumental in my business for the past year. So, her "This is getting old" comment took me by total surprise.

She never did apologize. But I can't say I shouldn't be use to it. My mother is exactly the same way. They aren't good in that area.    

So, I took her "I get frustrated easily right now..." as an apology. And told her how relieved I was that she was feeling better about everything. That I am trying very hard. And asked for a gentle reminder the next time she's busy or has a lot on her plate...so I don't stress her out.

I wish I could add something special to her order...but I sent it back with my mother a couple days ago. Her and my father came home for  a few days and turned right around and left for Arkansas again...to find work. So, she's probably already gotten her bottles of moisturizer. We're broke till the next pay day (praying Halliburton gives Teddy Disability pay - since the forced him to go home). Maybe I can make a small card, saying thank you and send it via snail mail. Since stamps are one thing I do have. LOL I will think of something.  8) 

Thank you Starduster, for your advice. My cousin (who's a year older than me) has been telling me to slow down for sometime. ;0) I'm a good listener, huh?!   

In all seriousness...you're totally right. We think I have Fibromyalgia. It runs in the family. But I can't afford to go to the specialist and get diagnosed/treated/ect. But that coupled with panic attacks...I have chronic insomnia. Luckily I'm on Xanax (which I should probably start actually taking when I'm suppose to lol) and my husband receives Tremadol (good quality pain killer use for Fibromyalgia amoung other things) from the VA clinic for his servic-connected disability....and those help (without the hangover of most drugs).

I need to start taking my medications more regularly...and make sure I allot a little time in the evening for me. I have a really bad memory. And I depend on my cell phone's appointment reminders and alarms for everything. LOL I had to purchase a new cell phone last month and haven't added my reminders and alarms to it yet. Probably would be a good idea to do that while it's on my mind.

You mentioned you are a grandma! :0) My FAVORITE kind of people!   I was so jealous when my mom and dad left again...to go back up to the ozarks to work with my grandfather and uncle. I miss my Grandma Joyce!

LOL I come from a family of "busy" women. The biggest busy-bodies you'll find. I can see my mom now...going behind my grandmother...cleaning everything. Running around like a chicken w/it's head cut off. LOL


----------



## Bigmoose (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Erin,   Sorry to hear of all your troubles.  I hate to see bad things happen to good people.  I have had a few downers myself but try to keep focused on the fact that grandchild #3 will be born in a week or two.  Grand kids are the best!

     Hang in there,

     Bruce


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Thank You Guys!*






Today, I am feeling much better about myself and the situation.
Pray I get a hold of the other new customer and can get her order straightened out with out any ill feelings getting involved! I have no other customers and DON'T want to lose this one!


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2009)

family are hard customers to lose lol... theyre kind of bound to ya by blood


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Thanks, BigMoose!*



			
				Bigmoose said:
			
		

> Hi Erin,   Sorry to hear of all your troubles.  I hate to see bad things happen to good people.  I have had a few downers myself but try to keep focused on the fact that grandchild #3 will be born in a week or two.  Grand kids are the best!
> 
> Hang in there,
> 
> Bruce



Congrats! Thank you for the encouragement. I still have that email. And hope to use it soon. Thanks again!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 8, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> family are hard customers to lose lol... theyre kind of bound to ya by blood



Oh no, Sorry. I meant someone else. When I opened the etsy shop the other day, and listed my listing for my aunt...someone else (literally hours after it was pubic) order the same listing...but didn't read my policies on waiting for the invoice before submitting payment (for accurate shipping costs). Been trying to get ahold of her, with no luck so far. Hoping she'll check her email soon. :0/

In the meantime, I took the section in my payment policies about waiting for an invoice before submitting a payment...and pasted that to the welcome announcement on my homepage as well as at the top of every listing...before the actual description...from now on.

You live & learn. It sucks! But it's neccessary.  :wink:


----------



## starduster (Mar 8, 2009)

*GRANDMA ? I swore !!!*

[/b]Oh no !I said the Grandma word !*
and Erin mirrored it back to me.
I have my grand kids call me Oma ,it doesn't conjure up as much age .
I just heard more grey hairs popping,wrinkles dropping... and other things.
I am going to need a lot of suport here.
Breathing in, breathing out. Come on , hand holding , big hugs, breathing in , breathing out. We can get me through this      *


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: GRANDMA ? I swore !!!*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> [/b]Oh no !I said the Grandma word !*
> and Erin mirrored it back to me.
> I have my grand kids call me Oma ,it doesn't conjure up as much age .
> I just heard more grey hairs popping,wrinkles dropping... and other things.
> ...



ROFL

You sound like my mother and her best friend. She sent me an email the other day asking for advice on a nickname...since she was NOT going to be called Grandma! LOL

*Holding hand* It'll be okay. Breathe in. Breathe out.  :wink: 

I needed a good laugh! thanks, Starduster. (((HUGS)))

BTW...My aunt emailed me again...and said she could see how it came across the way it did. And that it did sound rude the way she put it. Still no "I'm sorry." But it's a good second. LOL So, that made me a happy camper. I can let that one roll off now and not worry myself sick about it.

Can ya tell I have an "Approval Addiction" (as Joyce Meyr would put it)?


----------



## starduster (Mar 8, 2009)

*Forward*

you will grow much older and much more wrinkled than me if you are waiting for appologies from everyone that you think owes you one.
On ward and upward, never look back , unless of course you have dropped a bar off chocolate anf need to retrieve it.


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2009)

awwww....

o.k. im not going to go all psychologist on ya here (because thats what my degree is in)... but i feel ya! 


glad it all worked out!!!!

how does that work with approval invoice and all that stuff?


----------



## starduster (Mar 8, 2009)

*Too clever*



			
				IanT said:
			
		

> awwww....
> 
> o.k. im not going to go all psychologist on ya here (because thats what my degree is in)... but i feel ya!
> 
> ...


Awe Ian T. Can you do that on my Grandma calamity???


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2009)

lol hey! being a grandma aint so bad!!! 

you get to spoil the little ones !! and then they loooooooooooooooooooooove you 

call me weird but I can wait to be a grandpa! lol... in another 30 or so years lol....


----------



## Jody (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm with Ian.  I can't wait to be a Grandma but I will be Oma only because I am Dutch.  Hopefully, not for awhile.  Boys are in their mid and late 20's so hopefully they are a little older before being Daddy's.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Forward*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> you will grow much older and much more wrinkled than me if you are waiting for appologies from everyone that you think owes you one.
> On ward and upward, never look back , unless of course you have dropped a bar off chocolate anf need to retrieve it.



It's not so much that I feel I am owed anything. It really bothers me when someone is upset or unhappy with me.

But you are right, Starduster...already...it's ridiculous how much gray hair and new lines I have on my face (just since I started having kids almost 8 years ago). LOL Those scowl lines and stress lines ont he forehead...are getting deeper each year.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 8, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> awwww....
> 
> o.k. im not going to go all psychologist on ya here (because thats what my degree is in)... but i feel ya!
> 
> ...



Ohh! Wow! Didn't realize that, Ian. I have *much* respect for those in the field of psychology. When I graduated highschool...that's what my major was in college. But got married and started having babies. Stopped that real quick. LOL I soo want to go back! Hopefully, now that all 3 kids are in school full time...I will be able to go back in the fall  :


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 8, 2009)

Marrying so young (just turned 19 then) and having children immediately afterward....I hope my sons and daughter will wait until they're out of college and in a good career before they marry and have children. But I would love to be a Grandma one day. I am fine with "Grandma," but I am still young and haven't gone through that midlife crisis yet.  So, that may change.   My mom like's to be called Nani (how I spell it but it's pronounced Naw - nie). My dad is called Poppi. My grandparents are older and are Grandma Joyce & Grandpa Darrell. If they decided to change that now...I think I'd have a hard time. LOL


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Grandmas...*

No matter what they are called...Grandmothers are the best! They hold a very special place in MY heart! I got to talk to one of mine this evening! That was a great pick me up as well. If I can live up to be half of the women my 2 grandmothers are...I will be happy!


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2009)

Ive only got one still left living!... she JUST turned 89!! :shock:  she is the sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetest thing on Earth I loooove her...

as far as psychology goes...yeah never got me anywhere (careerwise i mean..)... Im so thankful for all the things ive learned...just never wanted to do the whole dr. of psych thing.. im more into natural medicine and holistic therapies and such, going to be graduating in june a licensed massage therapist!!! sweeeeeet!! 

I still need to HAVE kids before i am a grandpa 

but im waiting on that too for at least another 8 years... not married , but been with my lady for going on 5 years... so we shall see where that goes!

im so indecisive about long term commitments and stuff.... its hard!! lol giving up my bachelorhood!  :shock: 


I think we have sooooooooooooooooOOooOOOOOOoooo much to learn from our elders, and whenever given a chance I have a welcoming ear 

my mother always said God gave you two ears and one mouth so you would listen more than you talk!

i think alot of people my age (im 23) need to work on listening...


----------



## Jody (Mar 9, 2009)

If my Grandfather (Opa) was still alive he'd have turned 110 last month!!!!  He was born in the 1800s (1899).


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, Ian! That's awesome! I pray mine live to be that age! I agree with you, Ian. People our age (27)...could definitely use some wisdom from our elders! Also about the whole Dr. in Psychology thing. 
At one point my goal was to get my "doctorate"...but after a few classes...I changed my mind. LOL And now that I have had children and my priorities have changed so much...I am much more into natural wellness, health and healing than ever. Although I am on medications. Natural supplements and such are still very important to me!

Jody, I'm sorry for your loss. :0( Two of my grandparents have passed so far. 2 of my grandfathers (step and biological). Both my grandmothers and one of my biological grandfathers are still with us. And they are 3 of the most important people in my life!


----------



## IanT (Mar 9, 2009)

Jody said:
			
		

> If my Grandfather (Opa) was still alive he'd have turned 110 last month!!!!  He was born in the 1800s (1899).


 :shock:


----------



## rszuba (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm just looking at 3 pages of encouragement on this board and i love it. 

what doesn't kill ya, only makes ya stronger. lol

you're gonna do great. get the bugs worked out in the beginning and the rest is cake. by the way cake seems to help sometime--- chocolate- yummm.

love this board full of loving people with fast responses to people in need.
you got a lot of good advice-- and don't forget to enjoy some of your hard work yourself, after all aren't we all about pampering, destressing and fun in our love for our craft.- take a bath, suds, fizz and fun up all those goodies you created and know that others are gonna benefit from them the way your family and friends have.


----------



## digit (Mar 10, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> I think we have sooooooooooooooooOOooOOOOOOoooo much to learn from our elders, and whenever given a chance I have a welcoming ear


Absolutely!!! Best "life" lessons I ever learned came from elders. You do not necessarily realize it at the time. I bought my Dad a small digital recorder, told him to carry it with him and when he thinks of a story, record it. Then I copy it onto a cd. I love my stories told in his voice. His great grandchildren will have the pleasure of hearing them told in his voice, and being southerners, we do love story telling!

And I find it interesting the things I have learned from small children. Sometimes they remind us to look at things differently.

Digit


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 12, 2009)

rszuba...Aren't they?! One of the best things I like about this forum! The people here are great at giving you real constructive critisizm...AND true encouragement as well! That's priceless!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 12, 2009)

digit said:
			
		

> IanT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you. Being a southerner myself...  :wink:  I love stories that my parents and grandparents tell! And you are so right...there is always something to be learned out of the mouth of babes!


----------



## IanT (Mar 13, 2009)

busymammaof3 said:
			
		

> digit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oooooo digi!! send me some storiesssssss! 


I like stooooooooooories toooooooooooo! 

I agree with you. Being a southerner myself...  :wink:  I love stories that my parents and grandparents tell! And you are so right...there is always something to be learned out of the mouth of babes!


----------



## starduster (Mar 13, 2009)

*Once apon a time we invented stories*

And with my thhhhick Oirirish blood ,but not born  there, knee deep in the Irish Reallies and their stories my Dad on and on with stories, I guess I just think in stories now.
Thats a great way to pass on some of the ambience of days gone by.
Now I like to make up stories about the future and the now.
But gotta make them happy.
Creating our own magic that way .


----------



## IanT (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Once apon a time we invented stories*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> And with my thhhhick Oirirish blood ,but not born  there, knee deep in the Irish Reallies and their stories my Dad on and on with stories, I guess I just think in stories now.
> Thats a great way to pass on some of the ambience of days gone by.
> Now I like to make up stories about the future and the now.
> But gotta make them happy.
> Creating our own magic that way .




aye lass play me a haunting aire on the pipes from the good ole emerald isle!! if ye deny than kiss me blarney stone !!! lol


----------



## starduster (Mar 14, 2009)

*HA HA*

Ian T.


----------



## Vickery (Mar 18, 2009)

I am sorry Erin  We all have our bad days.

I believe that we need those bad days to really appreciate the good ones!

By the by, your tea tree mosturizer sounds heavenly ^_^.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 18, 2009)

Vickery said:
			
		

> I am sorry Erin  We all have our bad days.
> 
> I believe that we need those bad days to really appreciate the good ones!
> 
> By the by, your tea tree mosturizer sounds heavenly ^_^.



Very true! And thanks! I appreciate it! My aunt's acne has cleared up and the scars are diminishing. Such a great feeling for me, espcially considering I didn't expect it to do all of that!


----------



## Vickery (Mar 19, 2009)

We are own our worst critic.  It sounds like the whole mess is pretty much resolved now, so I hope that you start feeling better ^_^

---

You must have stumbled upon some recipe.  Has your aunt ever tried any products with tea tree before?  I've heard for some people its worked wonders @@


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 19, 2009)

Vickery said:
			
		

> We are own our worst critic.  It sounds like the whole mess is pretty much resolved now, so I hope that you start feeling better ^_^
> 
> ---
> 
> You must have stumbled upon some recipe.  Has your aunt ever tried any products with tea tree before?  I've heard for some people its worked wonders @@



Thanks. Yes I did, almost as soon as it was over. :0) then got super ill, for almost a week, from a reaction to Tremadol. LOL One thing after another. But am finally eating and able to hold it all down. Praise God! LOL  :wink:


----------



## Vickery (Mar 19, 2009)

Tramadol? @@ Eek.  A few of my friends really had adverse side affects while taking that too.  That week really must have been a one two punch for you.  

Its terrible when you are physically ill and then you have something that makes you feel emotionally sick as well.  But at lease you are feeling better now ^_^


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 20, 2009)

*Yep*

Tramadol has bad affects on several people. i had to take it in Dec. two weeks before suregery. i had a bad reaction and i only took it two days, but it affected me several days after. Then i found out my doctor wasn't even in when it was prescribed, a fellow doctor prescribed it. My doctor wasn't happy.  After surgery i was on vicodin, but i really needed that the first 2 days.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 22, 2009)

Erin, I hope things are on the up for you. I really feel for you while you are feeling down.
If nothing else,you have beautiful kids and a hunky husband!!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wierd my husband does really well on Tremadol (sp) as does my dad. The only thing that kills their pain adequately. It may kill my pain. But it's hard to tell between the puking sessions! LOL

Anyway, all has been forgiven on both ends since then. I suddely (sp) made it to where she had ample opportunity to reread her original email.
she eventually realized how that sounded. And apoligized. She's started going back to college and was having a stressful day. Although i knew that was probably the case...it was of course nice and easy for me to move on...once she said it wasn't me. And she didn't even realize she was being short. And i apologized for being so sensitive.


Thanks for the concern. It's super lonely still, over here where we landed thus far.  And each time i happen to stumble upon an old or new post of encouragement...it makes my day!  Oh! And thanks for the compliment on the kiddos and Teddy! I just told him what you "said." He turned all red and has a big smile on his face. LOL He really needed that today too!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jun 7, 2009)

Great to see you back Erin, you've been missed!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Jun 7, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Great to see you back Erin, you've been missed!



 Thanks Chrissy.


----------

